# Weed lines off Destin



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Visiting with boat. Can anyone tell me how far offshore I need to go to find weed lines and or blue water? I will be happy to update what I find as I plan on fishing every day this week.
Thank you


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

No blue water until you reach 100 miles to the SSW just past the Ram rig. I am not sure if there is any blue water to the south of us closer then 150 miles. That was the conditions for us Friday.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You can see the rip on www.realtime-navigator.com


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was 30 miles south yesterday and it is mucus filled green and zero weeds.


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

I took wife and kids for a cruise, water color was awful. Any suggestions for a fishing plan I'm all ears..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you looking to target and how far do you want to run?


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Target mahi and wahoo prefer to stay within 40 miles


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

45 miles southeast of Destin yesterday was some sort of weeds just under the surface. Really crappy water and fishing.


----------

